# Dame Joan Bakewell Interviews Dr. Martyn Lloyd Jones



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 20, 2020)

Dr Martyn Lloyd-Jones interviewed by Dame Joan Bakewell on the BBC in 1970. Two interesting points: 
1. Dr Lloyd-Jones was uniquely gifted to proclaim the message on a secular radio station and you see some of Dr Lloyd-Jones logical, analytical skills in action together with a clear proclamation of the gospel. 
2. Would a secular radio station tolerate a Reformed Christian pastor today?


----------



## alexandermsmith (Feb 20, 2020)

Joan Bakewell is an odious woman.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 20, 2020)

alexandermsmith said:


> Joan Bakewell is an odious woman.



I had never heard of her before this thread, but I just checked out her Twitter feed, which is a relentless stream of open-borders, BBC-loving, Leftist nonsense.


----------



## alexandermsmith (Feb 20, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I had never heard of her before this thread, but I just checked out her Twitter feed, which is a relentless stream of open-borders, BBC-loving, Leftist nonsense.



She's been at the BBC since the 60s and was always a subversive force.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 20, 2020)

alexandermsmith said:


> She's been at the BBC since the 60s and was always a subversive force.



She is going particularly crazy over proposals to scrap the BBC licence fee - even retweeting those who claim that the BBC provides impartial news coverage . If she is a subversive force, then so is the whole institution. I am currently reading this book on Kindle for PC, which is illuminating. The sooner the BBC goes the way of all flesh, the better for the UK.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## alexandermsmith (Feb 20, 2020)

Yes the BBC is detestable.

I'm afraid I may have derailed this thread before it even began (first time for everything). Apologies to Stephen. 


(My comment about Joan Bakewell had to be made, however, that's just the way it is.)


----------



## RickG (Feb 20, 2020)

I've always enjoyed this interview, and find it fascinating. Both the respectful tone on both sides (basically unheard of these days), the incredible length of the interview (a thinking person's length, not a modern sound byte), and probably most importantly, the way in which MLJ answers questions with a leading question in closing his answers. A true evangelist. His pauses end mostly with a perfect way in which to challenge and beg the question. She certainly heard the gospel, and was challenged. I feel sad for her each time I view this, with her whole life before her, and that great message and messenger offered her at that early stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 20, 2020)

alexandermsmith said:


> I'm afraid I may have derailed this thread before it even began (first time for everything). Apologies to Stephen.


Yes moderators are supposed to judge these type of transgressions. See my cat on my avatar. She has a stern look on her face as she is about to discipline a naughty farm dog. Now, she is my assistant in disciplining 'naughty' PB members 


alexandermsmith said:


> (My comment about Joan Bakewell had to be made, however, that's just the way it is.)


Agreed. Lets get back to the topic. It is an amazing interview. As my friend Patrick says, it was a respectful dialogue and MLJ gave the truth of the Christian faith with clearness and love.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

